# lvl 80 wow charplaner



## Greshnak (24. Dezember 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=82144&hl=

durch den charplaner bekommt man doch so banner für sigs usw. und da beim zweiten beitrag der user hat so nen banner, wo hat er den dann her, ich dachte den charplaner gibts noch nicht??

achja und wie komme ich von der buffed startseite aus zum 70er charplaner? ich find den nie


----------



## Giuzz (25. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=82144&hl=
> achja und wie komme ich von der buffed startseite aus zum 70er charplaner? ich find den nie



Per Google?


----------



## Lydell (1. Mai 2009)

@Giuzz
Trotzdem hilft ihm deine Antwort nicht weiter!
Also hättest du es dir theoretisch sparen können, deinen Senf dazu zugeben.


http://chardev.org/?c

oder

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=wo...l+80+char+plane

Über letzteres habe ich es gefunden.


----------

